# Fudging, receipts, and audits (oh my!)



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Combined miles reported by Uber + Lyft for online, is 4K more than the actual miles I recorded driving.

I know this would be fudging miles, but is there any way an audit would uncover actual miles vs what was reported by UL? I do have accurate recording of miles driven.

(The reason the combined reported is greater than actual is multiapping.)


ALSO.. I incurred other expenses. Washing(soap cloths), detailing (clay, wax. buffing cloths), mints, waters. BUT.. I don't have any receipts for these things. Is it possible to claim reasonable fees for cleaning, detailing, and supplies, without receipts? For instance, it would be reasonable for a car to be washed once a week. $10 x 52 = 520.

HOWEVER, my first pass has my tax liability at less than $500. "Income" after expenses is 7K or thereabouts (I netted much more than this). Is there any benefit to paying MORE taxes?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your chance of being audited by the IRS is less than .5%. Paying more taxes will help reduce the $22 trillion national debt.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm all about doing things right. I would not fudge my numbers. If I did not save receipts I don't claim expenses.

Now anything I buy that I plan to expense I try to order from Amazon or online in some form, this way I always have a receipt. I'm pretty good about saving my receipts, I just like to have a back up plan.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dont fudge your numbers,

Unless it's something like a bio-hazard detailing (paying them to clean up vomit) cleaning is counted on the standard mileage rate..

Mints/water would be deductible. (if you had receipts)

Now as per your actual numbers.

(this is an example)

7,000 uber miles
+ 2,000 lyft miles
8,500 miles

Is that what your saying your numbers are? Your total miles being less than your uber + lyft? If your logged into both at once a % of the miles are being counted on both at the same time.

If that's the case you have zero to worry about, just deduct your actual miles and worst case scenario you can use your uber miles and your lyft miles to justify your actual mileage.

Truth is that i wouldn't be surprised if your mileage didn't look like..

6,000 miles uber
3,000 miles lyft
11,000 miles total

But if you had a proper log there would be nothing to worry about.

So as long as you arn't deducting way more miles than you actually are and have a log i wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't fudge your numbers .because if you do get audited. And they find you don't have receipts they can go back 7 years of tax returns of they want. And if they find fraud they can go back as far a they want


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Combined miles reported by Uber + Lyft for online, is 4K more than the actual miles I recorded driving.
> 
> I know this would be fudging miles, but is there any way an audit would uncover actual miles vs what was reported by UL? I do have accurate recording of miles driven.
> 
> ...


I dont know that I would use the combined totals as they show an overlap of the miles driven w both apps on. My combined miles were 75000 but my cars odometer said differently.
I'm of a mind to not rock the boat...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Combined miles reported by Uber + Lyft for online, is 4K more than the actual miles I recorded driving.
> 
> I know this would be fudging miles, but is there any way an audit would uncover actual miles vs what was reported by UL? I do have accurate recording of miles driven.
> 
> ...


The current record keeping rules were designed because of fudging. If you are audited then the excess would be detected. You have to do some sorting out and it takes a little effort. If you develop a habit you can easily document it. If you do different things each day according to mood it would be harder. For example, support a pattern by repeating yourself, such as Always opening the day with the two apps on and turning one off when you have the other's ride, and at thr end, add the other's ride to your combined miles. what you end up with is a consistent pattern you could explain with confidence.


----------

